# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  خطای base64_decode

## mohsen6500

سلام دوستان خطای base64_decode() رو چطور میشه رفع کرد؟!
 Error PHP Warning – yii\base\ErrorException base64_decode() has been disabled for security reasons

----------


## mohsen6500

خودم متوجه شدم
مشکل از $this->enableCsrfValidation بود!
مقدارش رو false کردم و درست شد

----------

